# Diagrama de monitor goldstar studioworks 55i



## jajahaja (Mar 2, 2007)

Necesito el diagrama del minitor goldstar studioworks 55i ya q lo necesito porq se quemo una resistencia y las bandas de colores son ilegibles para cambiarlo. 

Estuve buscando en diagramas.información pero no tuve suerte porq aparece el del 44i q no se si sera parecido y si pudo utilizar ese..  

Desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 3, 2007)

mira aqui
Service Manual free download,schematics,datasheets,eeprom bins,pcb,repair info for test equipment and electronics

Antes de darlo todo por perdido midela con el tester, primero sin desoldarlar y luego la desueldas, con un poco de suerte el valor todavia sera correcto, mira si se hacerda algun valor standar.

En todo caso ya nos lo comentaras, haber si podemos meterle un valor "a boleo" si nos indicas en que parte del circuito esta y a que pieza alimenta.


----------

